# Rabbits and Squirrels



## Kram (Jan 14, 2010)

Rabbits and Squirrels

  My first growing attempt will be outdoors.  Ive grown tomatoes outdoors without problems from rabbits and squirrels, but what about pot.  Will the pesky little critters enjoy the weed as much as I?

  We do have a large population of coyotes, owls, hawks and other predators but there are always many rabbit and squirrel escapees.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 14, 2010)

it may be wise to try to put something near the bottom, just incase (better safe than sorry eh?)
i've never lost any to rabbits. don't have many squirrels. my big problem is deer.. they're total potheads.

good luck


----------



## Kram (Jan 14, 2010)

kaotik said:
			
		

> my big problem is deer.. they're total potheads.
> 
> good luck



I grow a lot of vegetable crops and got the deer problem solved with Deer Out (deerout.com) Deer Out works okay on squirrels but not rabbits.


----------



## cubby (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been growing outside for many years and have never had any problems with rabbits eating my plants. If you're concerned that wildlife might taste test your crop I would suggest taking a lenght of chicken wire and stake it in the ground around your plants about 18" high.
You mention that you have hawks, owls, and such. These critters are very beniffitial to weed farmers. They eat all the mice, moles, voles, and such that will eat your plants. Also snakes are a blessing, if your comfortable with snakes and live in an area where poisonis snakes are not a problem take a large terracotta pot, cut it in half, so you have 2 half round pieces place them at opposite ends of your grow area to provide shade and cover for snakes.
Best of luck and good growing.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

I just slice up some _Irish Spring Soap_ around my grow when they are small. Once my plants get bigger the rabbits and squirrels do not bother them


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey all,

    It's never been the easy way,  where the critters left well enough alone, NO !! they all come in for munch testing.

*BUT

*It's the snails and slugs that are the real chow hounds.

  I will admit though that there is nothing funnier than a stoned squirrel. LOL

  Anybody ever see the size of the slugs that they have up in Oregon ?

 Look up leopard slugs and banana slugs, when you see the size of them, you will sit guard duty with a shotgun.
 I'm telling you they can rape a plant in minutes...


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## Tact (Jan 15, 2010)

I have family in Oregon, I will keep a lookout for those next time I visit.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 16, 2010)

I saw those banana slugs when I was in N. CA.  they are some big nasty things...lol


----------



## gypsydog (Jan 16, 2010)

Slugs love beer!  Fill a pie plate with beer and put it on the ground.  In a few hours it will be full of slugs.  Anyone ever have problems with foxs?  They dont eat the plant they dig it up..  Lost 5 four-way last summer.  Had to put up a trail cam to figure out what was going on.


----------



## zem (Jan 16, 2010)

snares around plants would get you a good catch


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 16, 2010)

gypsydog said:
			
		

> Slugs love beer! Fill a pie plate with beer and put it on the ground. In a few hours it will be full of slugs. Anyone ever have problems with foxs? They dont eat the plant they dig it up.. Lost 5 four-way last summer. Had to put up a trail cam to figure out what was going on.


 
Coons will do the same thing, dig them up and leave them.  I found that planting outdoors in the rain helps to keep this activity down.  I don't know if it is the water that we pour around the plants when we plant them that stirs thier curiosity, but I noticed when I planted on wet rainy days, they did not get dug up, and when I planted on dry days they did.  So for probably the last 5 yrs that I grew outdoors I would plant on mornings that it was raining out...I don't have any scientific proof to this theory, but it worked for me.


----------

